# Safari can't access a website



## crackers123 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi.

For 2 days, I've been unable to access www.mumsnet.com

I have 2 Macbook Pro's and an iPhone. It won't work on any of them. Also tried Firefox, it won't work on that either. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 4, 2010)

Can you be more specific about what, precisely, is happening?

Do you receive an error message?  Does the server request simply act like it's never going to end?  Any kind of "spinning beachball" cursor or hourglass cursor?  Is someone physically holding your hands such that you cannot type?  

Without knowing what's going on specifically, you haven't given us much place to start.


----------



## crackers123 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of detail in the original post.

After typing in the URL, I get the "loading" ticker in the address bar which spins around forever. Then, I get this message:

Safari cant open the page http://www.mumsnet.com/ because the server where this page is located isnt responding.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 4, 2010)

And all other websites load fine, it's just this particular one that's giving you trouble?

Have you tried clearing Safari's cache (Safari menu > Empty Cache...)?


----------



## crackers123 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi ElDiablo. 

Yes, all other websites load fine. I've emptied the cache and it still won't load.


----------



## Doctor X (Jul 4, 2010)

Seems to load fine on both my Firefox and Safari. :?

--J.D.


----------



## crackers123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Still not loading. Just turned wi-fi off and could access it via O2 (iphone data roaming) but that's it. My ISP say there's nothing wrong their end, the website customer support say no problems their end.

:-/


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 5, 2010)

crackers123 said:


> Still not loading. Just turned wi-fi off and could access it via O2 (iphone data roaming) but that's it. My ISP say there's nothing wrong their end, the website customer support say no problems their end.
> 
> :-/


It sounds like you have either improper DNS (Domain Name Server) settings or that you have enabled proxy servers. For *Configure IPv4:*, you should select *Using DHCP*. You should not enable Proxies unless your ISDP specifically instructs you to do so.


----------

